# Wife and I went fishing this morning



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

:FJune 25th Update: My wife and I went fishing this morning. Put the boat in the water about 08:30 and lines in the water at 08:45. I hooked a small channel cat at 09:00, it went only 1 pound 11 ounces. Length was 17.5 inches that fish really hit the old shad hard. At 0920got a hit that ran the clicker but it never came back. 

!0:00 tried to head for another spot but the motor just did not want to start. Finally about 30 tries it did fire up, headed up river to below the out let by Joes Crab Shack. Had our lines in the river around 10:12, had a hard tap on the shad at 10:15, it cleaned of the bait since it was so soft. I had another tap on the shad at 10:25.

11:00 set up on the Ohio side by the overlook above the Big Mac Bridge. 11:05 fish tapped the shad and knocked it off again. 11:30 we gave it up for the heat was really too much for us. We left the ramp for home at 11:45. At least we were not skunked and did have some bites. Shad was the only thing they were hitting, had some cut skipjacks bait also. River was trying to clear up, but still on the muddy side.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

NL, went last night and had similar results, 1 dink flathead and a sheephead. Also fished Ohio side of Big Mac bridge at one point. We did have to duck into the Mill Creek for a little bit to dodge the weather from 6:30 - 8:00.


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm definately NOT a bass expert but here's a chart estimating weight by length: http://www.windycityfishing.com/bass_conversion_chart.htm . Regardless, that's a very nice river fish.


----------



## rberry19 (Jul 2, 2009)

sounds like a nice catch


----------

